# Need names/contacts of Florida GSD Rescue Orgs



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi!

I have someone in Florida that is interested in fostering senior shepherds and would love to work with a reputable rescue organization. She reached out to me, however we service dogs in NC and SC (occasionally taking in out of state GSDs) but we do not have a network of foster homes in Florida and usually do not service that area. 

Does anyone have some contacts in the Florida area that they can pass on? I can imagine that any group would love to have an addition to their foster family that is interested in seniors.

Any advice, contacts, org names would be greatly appreciated!

Alisa


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what general area in florida alisa?


----------



## 386Kustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I am in Central Florida, more specifically Deland which is about 30 minutes west of Daytona Beach. We love senior shepherds and have fostered them in the past. I currently have a foster and as soon as she is ready and finds a home I will have an open space. We also would be willing to foster any age shepherd if needed. Thanks!

Miranda


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Think you have to be very careful, Florida wise. You might want to PM Ilghaus with this question.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello!

DH is on the board for the Humane Society over here in Tampa and we also have contacts at Animal Services. Whenever we come across an adoptable GSD (and there are a lot of them) we do what we can to pull them and get them placed. We usually contact Tampa Bay German Shepherd Rescue to start with.

Tampa Bay German Shepherd Rescue

Also don't know if you saw this...This dog is looking for a Foster.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...fl-handsome-kid-friendly-male-needs-home.html


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Alisa, sent you a PM on this !


----------

